# New 745 brakes or any BMW w/22"



## jahwise (Oct 17, 2004)

Ok so here is the question that i cant seem to find answers to anywhere  

What is the deal with BMW and the brake pads....I know they have great stopping power and the pads are soft but Gosh dam i cant keep the wheels clean....

I have a New 745 and i went with the 22" AC Schnitzer 5 spoke all corners but its a pain in the ass beacuse i cant take the car to any carwashes in OC. They all run the cars through a track system and that already damaged my first set of wheels. The only Carwash/Detail center is in NPB and that is a 1 hour and counting everytime...

Anyways
blah blah

I need new brake pads for a 745 that are dustless?????
or less dust then stock

Please help

Ill owe you one big time

:thumbup:


----------



## Ridgeway (Jun 25, 2004)

> I have a New 745 and i went with the 22" AC Schnitzer 5 spoke all corners but its a pain in the ass beacuse i cant take the car to any carwashes in OC. They all run the cars through a track system and that already damaged my first set of wheels. The only Carwash/Detail center is in NPB and that is a 1 hour and counting everytime...


I just shudder when someone mentions taking their car through a car wash...
Wash it yourself- saves you from damage, do a better job, and get the satisfaction of a nice clean car whenever you want, instead of waiting, and for less $. 



> I know they have great stopping power and the pads are soft but Gosh dam i cant keep the wheels clean....or if for some reason your unable to do so, pay someone to come to your house & do it for you...


iirc dustless pads will generally decrease stopping power- I don't think bmw just puts really dusty pads on for the hell of it...
go drive a lexus then a bmw back to back
the lex won't have as much brake dust but it also won't stop nearly as well(from my experience)


----------



## jahwise (Oct 17, 2004)

*Brembos*

What about new pads and Rotors?????
maybe i have to step up and get Brembos?

ANY SUGGESTIONS???????


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Even with Brembo brakes you'll run into brake dust problems, it all depends on the pad. There is a pad that is virtually dust free and offers similar performance to OEM pads, it's Axxis Deluxe Plus but I'm afraid they don't have a pad for E65. Check with Dave Zeckhausen http://www.zeckhausen.com/products.htm


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

I have the same exact problem, I have 22" chrome on my car and just had the brakes done at my local dealer and I asked them if I could upgrade to a better, less dustier pad and they told me they don't have any or know of any so I just have to wash my wheels myself and it sucks because after I wash them they are great but the second I drive through some water they turn greyish from the brake dust "DAMM SPRINKLERS"


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

If Axxis makes pads for the 745, get them. I bought them for my 325 and I couldn't believe why I didn't change them earlier. They really work so good it's unbelievable.


----------



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. Who likes brake dust? Brake dust deposits on wheels are a common concern among all vehicles, especially on cars with "open design" wheels that use disc brakes.

BMW's large selection of alloy wheels is mainly the "open wheel" type, which accentuate your BMW's sporty character and give it an even more dynamic look. This wheel design offers greater brake cooling, helping to keep the brakes at an optimal temperature, and contributing to better braking performance. However, open wheels have a tendency to collect brake dust, since more of the brake rotor and brake pad is exposed, and will require more frequent cleaning. Thankfully, because of the open design, these wheels are easier to clean, so the time expended cleaning the wheels is minimal. In order to avoid any damage to the clear coat on your wheels, you should use a good quality wheel cleaner such as the BMW cleaning products available at any BMW center.

BMW uses disc brakes exclusively. BMW brake pads have been designed for superior braking performance and for the reduction of the unpleasant noise that occurs during braking.

If you have any questions or if we can help in any way, please call us at (800) 831-1117 or email us at [email protected].


----------



## jahwise (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info....I still cant belive that no one has brake pads yet....I will keep you posted on what i find


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

Please let me know what you find ASAP TOO !! Keeping the wheels clean is a pain in my A$$ !!








[/IMG]


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Shouldn't there be tires on those wheels?:dunno:


----------



## Naz (Feb 23, 2005)

jahwise said:


> Ok so here is the question that i cant seem to find answers to anywhere
> 
> What is the deal with BMW and the brake pads....I know they have great stopping power and the pads are soft but Gosh dam i cant keep the wheels clean....
> 
> ...


First of all dont bother with any carwash..they screw up ure car (scratched rims, swirl marks, water marks etc etc) my suggestion is just spend 15 min per day cleaning your rims (thats what i do) and when it rains use a wet fibercloth to wipe it down and dry it with a dry one...it shines it up real nice!!


----------



## starr666 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Ride Quality*

I am thinking of getting 22" wheels and I would like to hear from you guys that have them. How much did it change the ride quality ?

I currently have the 18" stock wheels with Pirreli's and in Comfort setting it is very smooth but at speeds above 180 it just doesn't feel very stable. In Sport setting it feels a bit tighter, but still way too much flex in the sidewalls.

Does the 22" setup realy screw up the ride quality ?

I live in Thailand and a lot of driving is done above 200K per hour. The roads here can be rough as well so getting bent rims is also a concern.

Any feedback would be appreciated. Also what tires and sizes are you running ?

Thanks


----------



## wirefree05 (Mar 14, 2005)

What brand of tires, and what exact size of tires do you go with for the 22's? I'm looking to add a set to my 745Li.


----------



## jahwise (Oct 17, 2004)

295/25/22 and 265/30/22 P Zeros are the only way to go...good luck :thumbup:


----------

